# Leo Hatchlings



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Right Folks,

been looking at a lot of you lucky devils who's babies are starting to pop out and getting very jealous ! :devil::lol2:

I've started thinking though, if we could get a 'list' of pictures, showing of what we're looking for when the hatchlings arrive, as far as 'what we have' hatched.

Obviously you can't always tell on hatching what is going to eventually develop, but having a list of the easily identifiable ones would be good.
I'm thinking iff you could tell say a snow albino from a hypo albino etc etc...
Tell me I'm talking waffle if you like - I am used to it !! (alternatively point me where I can find a 'list' already' !!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i like it good idea:2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mack Snow Albino - Leopard Gecko Wiki
Hybino - Leopard Gecko Wiki

There just the examples you used 

I think its a great idea as leopard gecko wiki doesnt have hatchling pics of all the morphs.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> been looking at a lot of you lucky devils who's babies are starting to pop out and getting very jealous ! :devil::lol2:


babies? what babies?:lol2:



> I've started thinking though, if we could get a 'list' of pictures, showing of what we're looking for when the hatchlings arrive, as far as 'what we have' hatched.
> 
> Obviously you can't always tell on hatching what is going to eventually develop, but having a list of the easily identifiable ones would be good.
> I'm thinking iff you could tell say a snow albino from a hypo albino etc etc...


*nods* is a good idea 
I keep a photographic record of all of my hatchlings from hatching onwards ~ with those that are sold then it goes upto 8 weeks but with those I keep then it gets updated as they grow : victory:
I know I only do the Classic types so most are everyday efforts but they're there if anyone wants to do a comparison


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

It would be nice to see the colour/pattern variations between the same morph & normals.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

we're putting all our hatchlings in an album on our profile if that helps??


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds like a great idea- maybe a collection of pics of each morph as a hatchling and then as an adult so people can a) identify their hatchlings if they are unsure and b) know what they will look like as adults?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

funnily enough i was thinking about doing one of these, so guess great minds think alike eh :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies folks, seems like there's a general consensus this would be a good thing - just how to go about collating/storing the info.
I do like the idea of a hatchling/adult comparison, although in some cases (if they're sold on etc) this may not be easily achievable.

I definitely think the experienced people who 'know what they are looking at' would be of massive help here ! :whistling2::notworthy: 


Any ideas how we can achieve this anyone ? I'd love to be able to know what I've got hatching (when the time comes!!) :mf_dribble:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks, seems like there's a general consensus this would be a good thing - just how to go about collating/storing the info.
> I do like the idea of a hatchling/adult comparison, although in some cases (if they're sold on etc) this may not be easily achievable.
> 
> I definitely think the experienced people who 'know what they are looking at' would be of massive help here ! :whistling2::notworthy:
> ...


i spose it doesnt necessarily have to be of the exact same leo, just the same morph- so ppl have an idea of how it will look? 

i know it would be a great help to me when i get hatchlings from new combinations- until you have experience with certain morphs you sometimes have no idea which hatchlings are which!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone fancy adding any pics of 'definite' known hatchlings/morphs to this thread ? 
I've seen afew knocking around, still think it'd be nice to have them all in one place when we have a 'what's this' question positively ID'd ?

Also be good for newcomers to breeding to take a look and confirm what they have if poss ! :mf_dribble:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

probably the best bet will be to post up pics on this thread, then get the mods to clean up all the chat so it is just pics and then sticky it.

My GF takes pics of all our hatchlings so if i can persuade her to take the time to put them all up, i will. We have quite a few different morphs so should go some way towards what will be a useful thread, particularly for newbies.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

thought I'd already posted pics of how some progress as they get older?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah but he wants pics of what they look like right out the egg, to help indentification upon hatching.

i'll start :- Normal (hatched today)










black and yellow solid bands. hypo's (even super hypos) can look like this when they first hatch.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

supersnow:










mack snow:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kirsten said:


> yeah but he wants pics of what they look like right out the egg, to help indentification upon hatching.


cheeky so&so :Na_Na_Na_Na: that's what I did! from hatching to several months old :whistling2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> cheeky so&so :Na_Na_Na_Na: that's what I did! from hatching to several months old :whistling2:


 
i think it's a very good idea, a library of newly hatched leo morphs, for an idea of what they look like just out the egg. the OP only wants new borns for identification of different morphs.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kirsten said:


> i think it's a very good idea, a library of newly hatched leo morphs, for an idea of what they look like just out the egg. the OP only wants new borns for identification of different morphs.


*nods* yes it is a good idea ~ though the variations within the same morph group could expand it rapidly 
anyway here's some to go with the flow...

abherrant normal









Tremper Albino









Tangerine Hypo's























Abherrant Tangerine T_Albino's
















Hyperspotted Normal










oh and here's the other thread.... I knew I'd posted some somewhere and I wasn't just cracking up a bit in my old age 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/289858-hatchling-adult-changes-leos-pics.html


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Lovely pics, the only problem I can see is alot of morphs look the same when very young (hypos and normals for example). Maybe that should be stated by whoever puts the thread/album together.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers all - now it's starting up !! :notworthy::2thumb::no1:
I've seen some more pics on other threads, I don't mind 'linking' them on here but don't want to tread on any toes or use pics without permission.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Lovely pics, the only problem I can see is alot of morphs look the same when very young (hypos and normals for example). Maybe that should be stated by whoever puts the thread/album together.


 
thats why i made a quick mention of hypos next to my normal, lol. it's very true nd it's another reason to keep them longer before rehoming, because you never know what they are going to become!!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

great idea :no1:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Still noticing hatchling pics and ID queries all over the place - let's stick em in here ! 
:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Resurrection !

:lol2:

Bell 'Sunglow' at hatching...










8 weeks later










Bell Albino at hatching (on right, next to Sunglow for comparison..)










8 weeks later


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hypo Enigma at Hatching










8 Weeks later


----------

